# TCC Circuit Malfunction



## gh0426 (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a 2001 Maxima with the check engine light on and it is pulling a code of P0740 TCC Circuit Malfunction. I know this is a transmission code, does anyone know extensive this is to DIY or should I take it to a transmission shop and if so does anyone have any idea what the cost would be? Thanks in advance for any help.

Glen


----------

